# SkyAuction now selling off RCI Weeks for even less



## JudyS (Jul 30, 2006)

As many of you know, SkyAuction has long served as one of RCI's many outlets for renting weeks. 

In the past, they have had some desirable timeshare weeks that go in the $500-$800 range.  I have no idea where they get that inventory from.  They also, however, have some low-priced inventory that clearly comes directly from RCI.  Most notably, they have had "Ready, Set, Go" weeks that sell in the $200-$300 range per week.  (I don't know how much of that money SkyAuction gets, and how much RCI gets.) 

SkyAuction now has a class of timeshare rentals going for even less than their Ready, Set, Go auctions.  Their new "Getawayweeks" (shouldn't II have that name trademarked?) are in the $100-$200 range, with $100 of free gift certificates for food or travel thrown in.  You can find these auctions by searching for special combination deals under names like "Surf and Turf," "Land and Seafood," "Room and Board," and "Home and Away."  I first noticed their "Surf and Turf" (a timeshare week and a $100 cruise certificate) about a year ago, but at the time I thought the timeshare inventory was the regular "Ready, Set, Go" weeks.  I just found out about these cheaper Getawayweeks a few days ago.  


I was trying to compare Ready, Set, Go and Getawayweeks inventory to RCI's online exchange opportunities, but the system that searched availability crashed in the middle of my attempt!    (this is RCI, afterall! )

I did figure out a few things.  There were 45 resorts in Orlando area in the next 10 weeks in Ready, Set, Go.  Getawayweeks might have had a few less; not sure. There were some dates, mostly notably around 9/16, that were available in Ready, Set, Go but not in Getawayweeks.    Many of the resorts available were "the usual suspects" of low-rated Orlando resorts, but there were a few high-end resorts, including a Fairfield (*not* Bonnet Creek) and Cypress Pointe (although not Cypress Pointe Grandvillas), which were available in both Ready, Set, Go and in Getawayweeks.  

I didn't get to search RCI for these days, but I did previously search later out (late October) and there were definitely RCI exchanges for Orlando that did not show up for these cheapo SkyAuction deals.  These tended to be at high end resorts, including at least one Marriott. A few of resorts were "weeks resorts" that showed up on the weeks sides of Points and should qualify for 7500 Point deals in RCI Points if they still have availability 45 days out, namely OLCC, Vistana Villages, Cypress Pointe Grandvillas, and Bluegreen's The Fountains.  

I said on a different timeshare forum, "Even with some great weeks available on SkyAuction, I'm still happy to own timeshare. The SkyAuction weeks are only from RCI, and I get many of my best trades via II. Also, the cheap SkyAuction inventory is left-over stuff, and lots of good weeks will never show up there. However, I do feel that SkyAuction is taking value from many timeshare owners."

I also said on another thread here, "Cypress Pointe's MF are what -- $680 a year? I really feel it's unfair for RCI to get those weeks by making owners think they'll get good trades for their 'Gold Crown week', then offer them nothing and rent the week out when the owner gives up and lets their week expire."

I'm not one of the people who is staunchly opposed to RCI; I trade in both Weeks and Points there, and get some nice stuff.  But, to take someone's $680 mf week, not let them know that they are going to get little or nothing in trade for it, and then rent their week out for $100 so that there's no market when owners give up and want to sell the week -- well, isn't that going rather a bit too far?  

I'm wondering if there is anything resorts can do.  Maybe if VRI uses ORE for internal exchanges, Cypress Pointe can disaffiliate from RCI?  Or threaten to, to get RCI to stop renting out their weeks for next-to-nothing? (Fairfield won't do anything, they *are* RCI, more-or-less.)

If anyone wants to check out SkyAuction's cheap timeshare availability, the URLs are:
www.skyauction.com/resort/readySetGo/search.go
-and-
www.getawayweeks.com


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 30, 2006)

Speaking to the Cypress Pointe question if RCI/Skyauction has any CP weeks they did come from owners. The resort hasn't done any bulk banking of time since 2001 and now has close to 95% direct collection meaning some owner has paid the full price for their week.  On the other hand September and early December are the slowest demand times of the year (although still over 70% occupancy with 100% reserved which means only 1BR units are available) and many of the Emerald owners take that as their reservation to bank.  Also we have three different owners that have over 500 weeks each - one with over 1400.  If any or all of those owners put any quantity of those weeks into RCI that would create quite a slug of inventory.  Again the resort can't control that. If RCI has so much inventory they have to sell it off I can't blame them even if I don't like the pricing point.  The demand for that time is what it is and neither RCI or the owners control that either.  

When VRI begins to offer internal, lower cost exchanges I would guess quite a few VRI owners will be interested  in that option.


----------



## Kola (Jul 31, 2006)

I was surprised that www.getawayweeks.com website refers to a need for some certificates. Who qualifies ? Who issues them ?  I bought SkyAuction offers several times but this is something new. 

Kola


----------



## short (Jul 31, 2006)

The way I read this is you bid on the Ready Set Go auctions.  If you win you get a certificate which you can then go to getawayweeks.com and redeam.  The weeks look like very off season weeks grid or 14 day or less advance, what the government employees outlet might sell for $250.

One auction that I looked at was at $58 plus $195 service fee for a total of $253.

This looks like an attempt to sell last min weeks a different way.  It is likely to hard to get people to bid on individual weeks since they are very offseason.

Short


----------



## Kozman (Jul 31, 2006)

You bid on the auction.  If you win you can purchase up to 5 certificates at that price.  Each certificate comes with two $50 gift certificates to a restaurant of your choice listed in the auction.  There is a $20 service charge for each transaction (not certificate).  You will receive the certificates in the mail in a few days and can search getawayweeks.com for available units.  You then call the phone number on the certificate and RCI answers.  You tell them the certificate number and what week you want to reserve.  You can put one additional name on the reservation at no extra cost.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 1, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> Speaking to the Cypress Pointe question if RCI/Skyauction has any CP weeks they did come from owners. .... Also we have three different owners that have over 500 weeks each - one with over 1400.  If any or all of those owners put any quantity of those weeks into RCI that would create quite a slug of inventory....When VRI begins to offer internal, lower cost exchanges I would guess quite a few VRI owners will be interested  in that option.


Thanks for the info, John.  Wow, I'm surprised that one owner has 1400 weeks!

I actually think Cypress Pointe would trade better in II than in RCI.  However, with VRI using RCI for its internal exchanges, that creates quite an incentive to use RCI.  If VRI changes its internal exchange mechanism, do you think Cypress Pointe would affiliate with II instead of RCI?   (Actually, it looks like there are a few "Club Sunterra" units in II now, although they are generally small units.) 





			
				Kola said:
			
		

> I was surprised that www.getawayweeks.com website refers to a need for some certificates. Who qualifies ? Who issues them ?  I bought SkyAuction offers several times but this is something new....


The certificates are purchased through auctions on SkyAuction.  However, they aren't the Ready, Set, Go auctions; these are various auctions for even cheaper weeks; in my first post, I listed some auction names that I found.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 1, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, John.  Wow, I'm surprised that one owner has 1400 weeks!
> 
> I actually think Cypress Pointe would trade better in II than in RCI.  However, with VRI using RCI for its internal exchanges, that creates quite an incentive to use RCI.  If VRI changes its internal exchange mechanism, do you think Cypress Pointe would affiliate with II instead of RCI?   (Actually, it looks like there are a few "Club Sunterra" units in II now, although they are generally small units.)



We are dual affiliated with both RCI & II. But the bulk of the traffic, even after a couple special offers from II to boost membership and deposits, has been with RCI. I agree that since the number of deposits are small the value should be higher with II.  I use the reverse theory with Westgate. Since most go to II and the Villas are one of the few that can go to RCI I use RCI and they have definately been stronger trades than II offered.  I tried alternating deposits between II & RCI for 6 years and RCI outperformed II every time using the same fixed week.


----------



## Chanook729 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have used getaway weeks certificates for the past few years. (I just bought my first TS a few months back, resale of course).  I have a family member that works for Coldwell Banker (also a Cendant company) and she would get the certificates for around 150.00 to 175.00 per certificate.  This certificates expire in about 18 months after purchase and the searches can be conducted vis the website or by phone.  The certificates have a registration number that you must provide when you call to book your week.  The website lists the different RCI resort by region (most are listed 3 months out or so unless you look in the "off" season.   You have the ability to hold a resort for 24 hrs.  (Ghee some of this is starting to sound familiar....)   I have seen some high end properties listed (but they go quickly).  There always seems to be the norms (Vacation Village @ Parkway, Bonaventure) and tons in Mexico.


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 3, 2006)

*For off season weeks this is better than exchanging!*

I looked. Except for holidays there are a lot of East coast weeks, some at good places. No reason to own anything but bright red high demand weeks anymore.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 4, 2006)

mamiecarter said:
			
		

> I looked. Except for holidays there are a lot of East coast weeks, some at good places. No reason to own anything but bright red high demand weeks anymore.



''Who is going to buy (or keep owning) the cow when RCI is giving away the milk for pennies?''

Any timeshare owner who thinks this through is going to be worried even about the bright red weeks.  When all owners of the lesser weeks bail out, how are the owners of bright red weeks going to afford the massive increases in m/f's that will be necessary to pick up that load??????  When resorts start going belly up from this, will some spinoff of Cendant start picking them up for pennies on the dollar???  Is that the end game of this strategy???

The RCI rental to the public program is a dagger pointed right at the heart of timesharing.  REsorts need to wake up and start growing the competition by promoting both the independents and dual affiliation with II.

At the same time that many decent weeks are offered by RCI as rentals to non-members, their own dues-paying week-depositing members are finding it harder and harder to get a decent trade, a classic cause-and-effect situation.


----------



## BM243923 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just booked one week with Skyauction today in Fort Lauderdale.  I purchased my timeshare in June and have never seen the place.  I wanted to go down and check out my investment, so I contacted the resort and they told me $250.00 a night but owners get it for 1/2 price.  I was going to go down for 5 days only and it would have cost me $500.00  plus taxes for 4 nights.  I was able to purchase 1 week for $218.00 I think thats pretty good.


----------



## bugzapper (Aug 14, 2006)

It looks like SkyAuction has also has weeks with "Buy it now" fixed prices. Does anyone know whether you are assessed the $195 fee (or any other fees) if you get a rental with a "Buy it now" price?


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Aug 14, 2006)

I did not see any additonal fees listed on their website so I would believe the buy it now price is the total price you pay.
Dale


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info on sky auctions.  I just got back from a week I won in Hilton Head.  It was great.


----------



## Tia (Sep 4, 2006)

That is quite right that the off season weeks owners will bail out leaving delinquencies in the HOA budget, which of course will have to be made up by the remaining owners. The remaining red week owners may find it too costly and default too, like dominos. 




			
				Carolinian said:
			
		

> ......
> Any timeshare owner who thinks this through is going to be worried even about the bright red weeks.  When all owners of the lesser weeks bail out, how are the owners of bright red weeks going to afford the massive increases in m/f's that will be necessary to pick up that load??????  When resorts start going belly up from this, will some spinoff of Cendant start picking them up for pennies on the dollar???  Is that the end game of this strategy???
> .......


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Here we go again. Rentals aren't the issue*



			
				Tia said:
			
		

> That is quite right that the off season weeks owners will bail out leaving delinquencies in the HOA budget, which of course will have to be made up by the remaining owners. The remaining red week owners may find it too costly and default too, like dominos.



If this occurs, and at a properly operated resort it shouldn't as they should have in place a plan to give value to the off season periods, the costs would properly fall to the more valuable weeks.  If the poor weeks are that worthless then those owners are unfairly subsidizing those red owners and RCI, by giving them trades for what has already been established as worthless time, is also acting as a subsidy to both groups of owners.  Why? If the resort can't figure out a way to support itself it deserves to fail.  The fact that RCI takes in all weeks, even those types of near worthless time, is a big reason they have excess inventory they have to rent.  And guess what. Those weeks don't rent either!  But the owners are happy to claim times that would rent and complain if they can't grab  that better time.  The bottom line is you deposit junk you should get junk. Anything else is the crime not RCI/II renting time to try to move out excessive deposits.  And I don't expect it to be only those dregs while those owners grab better time for pennies.  You only deserve a fair (equal) trade for your deposit.


----------



## SBK (Sep 6, 2006)

*Can't find "Getawayweeks"*

I was able to find the "Ready, Set, Go" and "Surf and Turf" weeks on Skyauction, but I can't find the "Getawayweeks."  Could someone steer me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## Kozman (Sep 6, 2006)

*How to do it*

Susan,  Read my earlier post to find instructions for your getaway week.


----------



## SBK (Sep 28, 2006)

*A question on SkyAuction Land and Seafood*



> SkyAuction now has a class of timeshare rentals going for even less than their Ready, Set, Go auctions. Their new "Getawayweeks" (shouldn't II have that name trademarked?) are in the $100-$200 range, with $100 of free gift certificates for food or travel thrown in. You can find these auctions by searching for special combination deals under names like "Surf and Turf," "Land and Seafood," "Room and Board," and "Home and Away." I first noticed their "Surf and Turf" (a timeshare week and a $100 cruise certificate) about a year ago, but at the time I thought the timeshare inventory was the regular "Ready, Set, Go" weeks. I just found out about these cheaper Getawayweeks a few days ago.



Could you please clarify something for me -- I have been checking these out and if something seems too good to be true........

I cannot find anything on the "Land and Seafood" about paying $198.00 for taxes and service fees.  Am I missing something?  I just bought a "Ready, Set, Go", and I wish I had read this more closely when I first saw your post. 

Thanks for the great information.


----------



## bluehende (Sep 29, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> Could you please clarify something for me -- I have been checking these out and if something seems too good to be true........
> 
> I cannot find anything on the "Land and Seafood" about paying $198.00 for taxes and service fees.  Am I missing something?  I just bought a "Ready, Set, Go", and I wish I had read this more closely when I first saw your post.
> 
> Thanks for the great information.



I bought one about a month ago.   There is no service fee...just the 20 dollar fee they add to all the bidding.  So the price is your bid + 20.

Wayne


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 5, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> I was able to find the "Ready, Set, Go" and "Surf and Turf" weeks on Skyauction, but I can't find the "Getawayweeks."  Could someone steer me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks


I think they mean these

http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/1199197

hope it works - sometimes these links with skyauction don't work.

hey I have been using skyauction for a couple of years. I own yes, but hey a deal is a deal.


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 5, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> If this occurs, and at a properly operated resort it shouldn't as they should have in place a plan to give value to the off season periods, the costs would properly fall to the more valuable weeks.  If the poor weeks are that worthless then those owners are unfairly subsidizing those red owners and RCI, by giving them trades for what has already been established as worthless time, is also acting as a subsidy to both groups of owners.  Why? If the resort can't figure out a way to support itself it deserves to fail.  The fact that RCI takes in all weeks, even those types of near worthless time, is a big reason they have excess inventory they have to rent.  And guess what. Those weeks don't rent either!  But the owners are happy to claim times that would rent and complain if they can't grab  that better time.  The bottom line is you deposit junk you should get junk. Anything else is the crime not RCI/II renting time to try to move out excessive deposits.  And I don't expect it to be only those dregs while those owners grab better time for pennies.  You only deserve a fair (equal) trade for your deposit.



John when I was looking for another timeshare. I looked in the Myrtle Beach area - some of the resorts will rent the unit for less than the maintence fees.

that is just not fair.

come to think of it - we both won one that does - Westgate.


----------



## tracey.a (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you have to be a member of RCI to use the Getaway weeks certificates?


----------



## ann824 (Oct 5, 2006)

No you don't have to be a member of RCI.   When you call, you give them the number and the name you want on the reservation.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 10, 2008)

*Getaway Weeks Now Require Significant Additional $$$$*

I know this is an old thread, but the getaway weeks that were previously available with skyauction resort certificates that cost $100 to $200 each and nothing else now require significant additional money, typically $300 or more.  For quite some time all the inventory on getawayweeks.com required no additional money.  Then about late August a drop down menu was added that said Requires Additional Charge.  There were still many resort available for no additional charge except for higher demand weeks. 

After this weekend, all inventory requires additional money.  Nothing shows up for 'free' with certificate.  It's interesting how RCI is slowly cooking the frog in their switch over to higher profit and doing away with the deals.  Any thoughts on this issue?  I haven't checked with their web site deals.  Have they jacked up the prices on that inventory as well?  Last calls and extra vacations?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 10, 2008)

I note that the Cypress Pointe weeks available now require the certificate ($200+) AND $766 for a 2 bedroom, $839 for a 3 bedroom. That is considerably more than the annual fees so I guess the undercutting owners has ended.  If that is good or bad would depend on your status - owner or renter I guess. Same for OLCC (new towers) and Grand Beach 1.  

Whereas Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, Polynesian Isles, Wyndham Cypress Palms, OLCC West Village & Wastegate Villas are all offered well below annual fees. Under 1/2 the fees. Why is that?


----------



## Kozman (Nov 10, 2008)

I no longer hold any certificates so it doesn't effect me.  I guess it's probably good for owners and maybe for exchangers if less of this inventory gets rented because of the much higher cost and also ends up in exchange inventory.  I wonder if this is relevant as part of the class action and a potential settlement?  Or, more likely, is it a new business plan by RCI to make more money off our deposits?


----------



## Dori (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never tried Skyauction, but I am always looking at the Extra Vacations and Last Calls.  The Extra Vacations prices are a big joke.  Some units are priced at over $1000 per week!!  The Last Calls are still a very good deal.  My BIL is at Polynesian Isles right now.  He paid around $263 (Canadian), I think, for a beautiful 2-bedroom unit.

Dori


----------



## skimble (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/1460239
This is one you can just purchase and not bid on.  The winter dates at this, the former Embassy in Tahoe, are prime-- including MLK weekend and presidents week.  The cost of this is less than maintenance fees!  
What a DEAL!!  If I owned there, I'd be writing the board.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 11, 2008)

skimble said:


> http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/1460239
> This is one you can just purchase and not bid on.  The winter dates at this, the former Embassy in Tahoe, are prime-- including MLK weekend and presidents week.  The cost of this is less than maintenance fees!
> What a DEAL!!  If I owned there, I'd be writing the board.



If there was Presidents Week it's not there now.  The latest check-in date listed is Feb 8.

In the Pacific Northwest the check-in dates listed are not considered Prime.  The month of January and the first two weeks of February are lower demand than the period starting with Presidents Week and extending through the end of March.  I don't know if that's also the case with Lake Tahoe. When we lived in Calfiornia in the 1980's, though, January was lower demand than February.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 11, 2008)

*No say in this*



skimble said:


> http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/1460239
> This is one you can just purchase and not bid on.  The winter dates at this, the former Embassy in Tahoe, are prime-- including MLK weekend and presidents week.  The cost of this is less than maintenance fees!
> What a DEAL!!  If I owned there, I'd be writing the board.



Unless the resort is doing bulk banking of time, in which case they should revisit if thats a good idea, the Board has no say over what RCI/II charges for rent of a week. Those weeks were deposited by owners not the resort and have been paid for.  The resort/Board have no right to tell the owners or RCI/II what they can do with those weeks once the owners decide to turn them over.


----------



## skimble (Nov 14, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Unless the resort is doing bulk banking of time, in which case they should revisit if thats a good idea, the Board has no say over what RCI/II charges for rent of a week. Those weeks were deposited by owners not the resort and have been paid for.  The resort/Board have no right to tell the owners or RCI/II what they can do with those weeks once the owners decide to turn them over.



The board can choose to discourage owners to deposit their weeks with RCI.  They can expose this practice by RCI, or they can threaten to expose these actions to their owners as an FYI.  The board has the power to discredit RCI...  there are other trading options after all.


----------



## skimble (Nov 14, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If there was Presidents Week it's not there now.  The latest check-in date listed is Feb 8.
> 
> In the Pacific Northwest the check-in dates listed are not considered Prime.  The month of January and the first two weeks of February are lower demand than the period starting with Presidents Week and extending through the end of March.  I don't know if that's also the case with Lake Tahoe. When we lived in Calfiornia in the 1980's, though, January was lower demand than February.



January and February are prime ski time.  Late March to early June are low times in Tahoe.  And, mid-September to mid-December are low times there.  Do a trade test on the area.  You'll find it's tough to book weeks in Tahoe for late December through late February and summer.  
Every area has it's prime season; Winter and Summer are prime in Tahoe, Spring and Fall are low.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 14, 2008)

skimble said:


> The board can choose to discourage owners to deposit their weeks with RCI.  They can expose this practice by RCI, or they can threaten to expose these actions to their owners as an FYI.  The board has the power to discredit RCI...  there are other trading options after all.



there were several nicer timeshares that RCI use to list with skyauction and no longer due

Hilton Grand Vacation CLub
Marriotts'
and some more that I can't remember.

so if the board says that they are unhappy with RCI doing this - RCI does stop sending these to skyauction.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 14, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Unless the resort is doing bulk banking of time, in which case they should revisit if thats a good idea, the Board has no say over what RCI/II charges for rent of a week. Those weeks were deposited by owners not the resort and have been paid for.  The resort/Board have no right to tell the owners or RCI/II what they can do with those weeks once the owners decide to turn them over.



A responsible board would educate their owners as to RCI's malpractices and their alternatives with independent exchange companies.

Or they could do what the Seasons chain of resorts in Europe did and switch to II, firing a devastating broadside at RCI's practices in their newsletter in explaining their affiliation change.


----------



## theo (Nov 14, 2008)

*Can you elaborate?*



timeos2 said:


> ...at a properly operated resort...they should have in place a plan to give value to the off season periods.....
> 
> If the resort can't figure out a way to support itself it deserves to fail.



I'm neither disagreeing with you nor seeking an argument, but I'd ask for some further elaboration and/ or examples regarding the actual specifics of "...a plan to give value to the off season periods".

My frame of reference in asking is that I own some fixed, consecutive winter weeks in coastal SW Florida. I use them, I enjoy them and I don't exchange them. That said, it frankly escapes me how my resorts could possibly "give value" to weeks in the heat, humidity (and hurricanes) of the summer months there. Personally, not at *any* price would I want to be anywhere remotely near there during those particular time periods. 

In short, how exactly would one "give value" to such weeks which (or so it seems to me) have little or no particular inherent value to begin with?


----------



## skimble (Nov 15, 2008)

theo said:


> I'm neither disagreeing with you nor seeking an argument, but I'd ask for some further elaboration and/ or examples regarding the actual specifics of "...a plan to give value to the off season periods".
> 
> My frame of reference in asking is that I own some fixed, consecutive winter weeks in coastal SW Florida. I use them, I enjoy them and I don't exchange them. That said, it frankly escapes me how my resorts could possibly "give value" to weeks in the heat, humidity (and hurricanes) of the summer months there. Personally, not at *any* price would I want to be anywhere remotely near there during those particular time periods.
> 
> In short, how exactly would one "give value" to such weeks which (or so it seems to me) have little or no particular inherent value to begin with?



RCI has a history of mixing their inventory.  About 4 or 5 years ago, I got my friend a prime 2 bedroom unit in Carlsbad at the Tammarack for the middle of June.  She picked it up for about $350 on Skyauction.  (And, they didn't have that "service fee" back then.)  
They used to liquidate weeks on 11th hour too.  They posted some prime weeks for the Carlsbad Inn and the Grand Pacific Palisades for either $299 or $199 (don't remember.)  I made a stink out of this on TUG, and threatened to blanked the parking lot with information about these sales at the Grand Pacific where people pay 3 times that in maintenance fees and new buyers would have a fit (or gain in wisdom.)  
All rentals at these resorts were pulled immediately.  Coincidence.... I think not.  
RCI monitors these boards.  And, they know they're doing risky things.  Just call them on it, expose them, and they'll stop.


----------

